# iMac tournesol pour utilisation quotidienne ?



## ali banana (14 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai l'opportunité d'avoir un iMac g4 tournesol 15'', 800 MHz. 

J'ai l'utiliser pour des choses basiques : mail, internet, iTunes et traitement de texte.

Ma question est la suivante : est-il toujours utilisable quotidiennement pour de la navigation internet ? Les sites ne sont ils pas trop gourmands de nos jours ?

Pour le reste des taches, je pense qu'il n'y a pas de soucis.

Merci


----------



## doudou83 (14 Août 2011)

Salut ! Moi j ai le 17" et il me suffit amplement pour mon usage comme toi classique. Sur certains sites il rame in peu mais non il suffit d être patient &#58373; bon aujourd hui j ai 1 problème de démarrage car je rentre de congés et il était éteint . Il est de 2002 Pas de comparaison avec les machines" modernes" tout dépend de l usage que tu en as &#57431;


----------



## JPTK (14 Août 2011)

ali banana a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai l'opportunité d'avoir un iMac g4 tournesol 15'', 800 MHz.
> 
> ...




Hormis les jeux en flash et les vidéos en ligne qui risquent de manquer de fluidité, ça ira bien, j'utilise de temps en temps ce genre de config voir des plus vieilles comme des imac g3 600 mhz !

L'essentiel étant d'avoir 512 mo de ram minimum, avec TIGER 10.4.11 voir Léopard 10.5.8 mais là mieux vaudrait avoir au moins 1 go de ram. Dans tous les cas 1 go c'est mieux, 512 ça passe.


----------



## ali banana (14 Août 2011)

Il n'a que 256mo de ram...  Difficile de trouver et de rajouter de la ram ?


----------



## JPTK (14 Août 2011)

ali banana a dit:


> Il n'a que 256mo de ram...  Difficile de trouver et de rajouter de la ram ?



Sur ce modèle, une barrette est soudée à la carte mère et l'autre est très facilement accessible sous le mac, genre 2-3 vis et hop.

Soit tu as 2*128 mo* et dans ce cas en ajoutant 512 mo (dispo ici) ou soit tu as 256 mo et un slot vide et dans ce cas ça te ferait 768 mo.

* à vérifier dans le menu pomme > à propos de ce mac > plus d'infos > matériel > mémoire.


EDIT : j'ai rectifié le lien.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Août 2011)

JPTK a dit:


> Sur ce modèle, une barrette est soudée à la carte mère



Pas du tout ! Sur ce modèle, il y a une barrette DIMM sur la carte mère, dans un slot DIMM normal, et une autre, SoDIMM, celle ci, directement accessible sous la machine.

Si la barrette "interne" est un peu plus délicate à changer, il n'en demeure pas moins qu'il reste possible de le faire (mais dans ce cas,  faut impérativement prévoir de la pâte thermique pour les contacts du (15 pouces) ou des (17 pouces) caloduc(s)), et de passer la machine à 1 Go sans problème.

Sinon, 256 Mo, il y a de bonnes chances pour que ça soit seulement la barrette interne (il me semble que seuls certains 700 Mhz étaient fournis avec seulement 128 Mo d'origine, mais que les 800 avaient tous 256 Mo), et que le slot externe soit libre, dans ce cas, une barrette SoDIMM de 512 Mo porterait la machine à 768 Mo, ce qui ne serait pas mal.


----------



## JPTK (14 Août 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si la barrette "interne" est un peu plus délicate à changer, il n'en demeure pas moins qu'il reste possible de le faire



Ah oui tout juste ! Je doute que notre ami se lance dans la manip par contre, elle est pas des plus aisée pour un débutant.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Août 2011)

JPTK a dit:


> Ah oui tout juste ! Je doute que notre ami se lance dans la manip par contre, elle est pas des plus aisée pour un débutant.



Ben, en fait, par rapport à la barrette "externe", il n'y a que 4 vis de plus à défaire et remettre, plus un nettoyage de surface de contact suivi d'un retartinage de pâte thermique fraîche, on s'en fait une montagne, mais ça ne prend guère qu'1/2 heure de plus, hein !


----------



## CBi (15 Août 2011)

Pour info au passage, toutes les infos et le tuto pour l'upgrade de la mémoire de l'iMac G4 se trouvent dans ce fil.

J'ai moi aussi un g4 tournesol 800 MHz qui effectivement reste une bonne machine pour le surf, hors video en ligne évidemment. La plus grosse limitation est en fait sa connectique USB 1.0 = pour utilisation en tant que machine principale, il vaut mieux choisir un Tournesol d'après septembre 2003 (15'' 1,0 GHz et 17''-20'' 1,25 GHz) équipé de USB2.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (15 Août 2011)

J'ai le même à la maison "familiale".

Je l'utilise donc occasionnellement. 

Question vitesse de travail, c'est à son rythme. Mais ça peut aller.
En revanche, question taille de l'écran, c'est limite le 15" et sa résolution de 1024*780.
Il faut intensément jouer avec Exposé dès qu'on travaille avec plusieurs applications.
Et il faut travailler avec le dock caché pour laisser un maximum de place à la fenêtre web. 
Travailler avec deux documents sur le même écran me semble inenvisageable. 

Pour le web, il faut impérativement installer ClickToFlash pour ne pas se faire prendre le processeur par toutes les pubs en flash. Et comme ça, on arrive à naviguer assez tranquilement. .


----------



## mistik (15 Août 2011)

Il me semble avoir lu quelque part que d'aucuns avaient installé la carte mère d'un Mac mini (Late 2009 ?) en lieu et place de celle du "tournesol" pour avoir un Mac plus rapide et garder le superbe design du "tournesol".


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Août 2011)

mistik a dit:


> Il me semble avoir lu quelque part que d'aucuns avaient installé la carte mère d'un Mac mini (Late 2009 ?) en lieu et place de celle du "tournesol" pour avoir un Mac plus rapide et garder le superbe design du "tournesol".



Vi ? Ben si c'est vrai, c'est pas à la portée de tout le monde, ça demande un niveau de compétence en ingénierie loin au dessus du niveau du geek de base, plus des ressources matérielles (outillage) assez conséquentes !


----------



## CBi (15 Août 2011)

mistik a dit:


> Il me semble avoir lu quelque part que d'aucuns avaient installé la carte mère d'un Mac mini (Late 2009 ?) en lieu et place de celle du "tournesol" pour avoir un Mac plus rapide et garder le superbe design du "tournesol".



Ça serait le rêve mais ça parait effectivement coton, et même ceux qui ont tenté et réussi beaucoup de choses sont restés en deça de l'idéal  = http://dremmeljunkie.blogspot.com/


----------



## mistik (15 Août 2011)

Ce n'est pas impossible c'est seulement difficile : cf *ici* et *ici*


----------

